# hysining glanz - permed?



## mjehughes (Jun 10, 2011)

HELp- bought this plant in spike, a cross of prince edward of york x Hysining Franz, from the internet it is a gorgeous huge big multifloral.
these are the flowers they look like they went though the dryer or got a overdone perm. the plant was shipped in low spike, but has developed.. there is a previously bloomed growth, was purchased from a large orchid nursery. do plants bloom this BAD? normally.. and would a nursery keep a plant that had this bad a flower (it would be noticed I think) and send it to a client?
bad mutation? or caused by stress during spike development - hope hope.. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2011)

Was the spike when you got it pretty far along, with buds? If so, this could be travel stress.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely a bad hair day, but I would wait and see what happens on the next blooming-could be a variety of factors.

Susan


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely let it live to bloom a 2nd time. They don't look great, but the flowers don't look deformed, just badly formed. If they look that way again, well....compost is good for all plants.


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

I would cut the stem of the plant and wait and see how the flower develop next time.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

IMHO it will bloom better next time around. Colours look nice and dark... worth keeping if it blooms 'normally'...


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Hughes,
I have a Hsinying Glanz as well. On the previous blooms, 1 out of the three flowers showed the same symptoms as yours. 

It might be stress cause I was moving when Hsinying Glanz was in spike. All three flowers did not last very long though!


----------

